# firewall intrusion alert



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I use Agnitum Outpost and all of a sudden I received this message:

17:14:26 Intruder blocked Rst attack detected from 211.210.231.163 -> 211.210.231.163

I'm quite worried, does this mean that someone tried to hack the pc, and the firewall prevented it? Do I need to take some action?


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

okeee said:


> I'm quite worried, does this mean that someone tried to hack the pc, and the firewall prevented it? Do I need to take some action?


If a hacker attempted to access your computer (which may or may not be the situation).... Is that not one of the main reasons for installing a firewall?
However there might be cause, or some wisdom in worrying if you did not have a firewall installed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you enable firelwall logging, you'll get these all the time. The ones you have to worry about are the ones that the firewall *doesn't* announce! :grin:


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

can IP be changed, so that it seems that the IP is from somewhere else? Such as, someone in Sweden changing his IP-adres in an IP-adres from Korea, so that he can't be tracked?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they go through proxy servers, it's possible.


----------

